# Highbridge Somerset announced as a dealer



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

For anyone down south who may be interested, it is on outandaboutlive.co.uk that Highbridge are now Hymer dealers.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Highbridge must be doing things right as I believe Hymer are fussy which dealers can sell their motorhomes.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

any news of others?


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...-appoints-new-dealers/_ch1_nw1911&h=CAQHu9AOY

bit long winded but have tried to put a link that I have posted to my facebook profile.
Lowdhams are another and one in Scotland?


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

That's good - except it means there'll be even more on display that I can't afford when I call in there!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I was very happy with Knowepark when we called in there with a broken heating system a couple of weeks ago so nice to see the have the Scottish dealership

Chris


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Highbridge is a good dealer. Don't quite know where they're going to accommodate all their brands, but I guess they've got a big site. 

Always think they've got hundreds of caravans too, but I'm sure that's a bit of an exaggeration. :roll:


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Travelworld at Telford are another.


----------

